# Problème d'affichage sur classique II



## dioux78 (12 Juin 2016)

Bonjour,

Ce matin dans un vide grenier j’ai déniché un macintosh classique II. Mais déception au démarrage, il y avait le problème connu du damier (bandes verticale noire et blanches). Après quelques recherches sur le net, j’ai utilisé avec succès la technique du nettoyage de la carte mère avec eau + savon.






Mais il y a encore un problème d’affichage. Comme vous pouvez le voir sur la photo, l’image du moniteur est penchée et légèrement déformée. Savez-vous comment je peux rétablir un affichage correcte du moniteur ?

Merci


----------



## voltfan (12 Juin 2016)

Bonjour,

Belle trouvaille ! 
Alors ils faut l'ouvrir et près du canon à électrons, il devrait y avoir 2 "sorte de vis" en plastique qu'il faut tourner pour régler l'image horizontalement ou verticalement.
Je vais essayer de trouver une image


----------



## voltfan (12 Juin 2016)

Voici a quoi ça ressemble sur un 128 , je ne trouve pas d'image pour le Classic.
Il faut placer un tournevis dans les trous pour régler l'image


----------



## dioux78 (12 Juin 2016)

Merci beaucoup Voltfan,

Votre réponse m’a permis de trouver les vis de réglage de luminosité et de netteté (elles se trouvent à l’arrière de la bête).

En revanche, je n’ai pas trouvé les vis de réglage horizontale/verticale. J’espère que quelqu’un aura la réponse…


----------



## voltfan (12 Juin 2016)

Apparemment elles se trouvent au même endroit 

Voici le manuel :
http://www.apple-collection.com/CarPos/classic_ii_performa_200.pdf

A partir de "Video - 7"


----------



## dioux78 (12 Juin 2016)

Merci Voltfan,
Effectivement, il y a d'autres potentiomètres à l'arrières pour les réglages de l'écran.
Je les ai tourné dans tous les sens,mais impossible de redresser l'image. J'ai malheureusement l'impression qu'il s"agit d'un problème matériel. Dommage...


----------



## peyret (12 Juin 2016)

dioux78 a dit:


> Merci Voltfan,
> Effectivement, il y a d'autres potentiomètres à l'arrières pour les réglages de l'écran.
> Je les ai tourné dans tous les sens,mais impossible de redresser l'image. J'ai malheureusement l'impression qu'il s"agit d'un problème matériel. Dommage...


tourner sur le tube la partie déflecteur et les petits aimants attachés sur la collerette


----------



## Invité (12 Juin 2016)

Faudrait aussi mettre les mises en garde avant de le faire…

±Warning: This product contains high voltage and a high-vacuum picture tube. To prevent serious personal injury or equipment damage, review CRT safety and discharge instructions in Bulletins/Safety


----------



## dioux78 (12 Juin 2016)

J'ai survécu à la manip, et cela a réglé le problème. Merci 
C'est reparti pour 20 ans !!


----------



## Invité (12 Juin 2016)

Ah merde un message pour rien…


----------



## melaure (13 Juin 2016)

Excellent tout ça !!!


----------



## Locke (13 Juin 2016)

melaure a dit:


> Excellent tout ça !!!


Et oui, ça avait du bon le matériel à l'ancienne, on pouvait bidouiller bien plus facilement que maintenant.


----------



## melaure (13 Juin 2016)

C'est surtout que j'ai quelques "classiques" qui me font des misères, et il va bien falloir que je les répare un jour ...


----------

